# 1/8 scale Jaguar



## miked. (Sep 12, 2013)

This my current project. It is a Monogram 1/8 scale Jaguar. A lot of scratch built on this one so far.
http://i363.photobucket.com/albums/oo74/dirttrackmike/1 8 Jaguar/morejagpics011_zpsa799ac69.jpg
http://s363.photobucket.com/user/dirttrackmike/library/1 8 Jaguar


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Built that one twice. Its a great kit for detailing. The first one got broken and I customized it with a V8 and wheels from another kit. Looking forward to following your build!


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

I reciently picked up a built kit like this one and am planning on "redoing" it so I'll be watching your build with interest. I looked at your photobucket pics and am curious what your plans are for the hood. Will it open to reveal the detailed engine or will it remain closed? 
Dave


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

I built one of those Monogram 1/8 scale Jag kits when I was 12 or so. Didn't do such a great job on it, but I thought it was gorgeous!

The hood (actually the whole upper front body section) is designed to swing up on a pivot just like the real thing. I assume the hood will open -- otherwise what's the point of all that beautiful engine detail? The open hood also gives you a great view of the E-type's tubular space-frame front chassis.

IIRC, the kit came with working suspension with miniature coil springs and functional window cranks in the doors.


----------

